# Advantages and Disadvantages of Obedience Classes?



## armygurl0969 (May 25, 2010)

Hello! Ziva is now 12 weeks old, and I am considering enrolling her in "puppy obedience" classes that start next week. Before I make the decision, I would like other peoples opinions on Obedience classes. What should I look for in a trainer, what should a great training area look like, pro's con's? 

We have had Ziva for 3 weeks now and she knows the basic sit, come, and shake paw. We are having difficulty teaching her to stay, lay down and leash manners and mouthing. I would like her to get more socialized, and for me to also learn how to correct behavioural problems in the future.

Any information you can give me that would be great! Thank you so much!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Look for a trainer that is more experienced than you are, in positive methods. No pinch collar or choke chain, no pinching, pushing, punching, or pain of any type.

A great trainer makes training fun. And they will help you with those last few behaviors, as well as improving and proofing the current ones.

One additional benefit is socialization - ask if the puppies get some time to play together... this is as important as training.

For mouthing, search the Forum for Bite Inhibition to learn the Yelp method. And, also look up The Bite Stops Here in th stickies. If the trainer suggests that you hit the puppy, alpha roll the puppy, restrain the puppy, or hurt it in any way to stop mouthing, then go ask ask for your money back and leave.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Advantages:

1) Socialization - not only with other people/puppies in class but also to everything your puppy is exposed to on the way to puppy class...smells, car rides, surfaces, and noises.

2) Learning - you will learn how to most effectively communicate with your puppy and your puppy will begin learning to respond even with distractions.

3) Support - common puppy problems and their prevention are usually discussed such mouthing, chewing, housetraining. 

4) Affordability - group classes are usually more affordable than other types of training


----------



## armygurl0969 (May 25, 2010)

Ok so last week, we attended our first Obedience class. Ziva did very well learning quick, and we are practicing at home every day and she now knows heel, sit, down, stay and come with no problem.

My biggest concern is this: Before the class started, we were allowed to let the puppies (there were 4 of them) just run around and play with each other. 

Ziva was playing with this one pup, they were playing like puppies do then the next minute Ziva had her gums pulled way up and sounded like she was snarling and looked like she wanted to attack the other puppy that was playing with her. We pulled her away from the other dog and got her calmed down. She is excellent with humans, NEVER does that with us or our friends that we visit. 

Should I be concerned about Ziva having aggression towards other dogs, or were the dogs just playing too rough and just acting like puppies? I am confused and concerned. If this is agression towards other dogs, what could I do to stop this?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Under most circumstances that is normal puppy play. My puppy used to go at it with his "special" buddy for an hour, and for the last 15 minutes they would snarl and growl at each other, laying down, dead tired....

At this age, I would suggest that you let them go at it and see the response of the other puppy. If the other looks overwhelmed or yelps, then pull your puppy off to a corner... then if the other comes to play... that is a good sign that they were probably just rough housing.

Mine looks like a vicious wolf when he plays, and he will grab smaller dogs but the neck, but all that happens is they pull out, slimed, because he has learned to have a very soft mouth from lots of play and Bite Inhibition.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I love love love Mandie's trainer. Every time I go into Petsmart she greets Mandie "How's Miss Mandie today?" and Mandie sits while he whole but wags. She was so patient and encouraging and explained things so well. When Mandie was the only dog in the class who wouldn't do a down, she gave us like three different methods to try and when we finally could do it in front of the class, she cheered the loudest. Mandie loved going to class and for me that was the biggest seller. Even DH like going, which is huge.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Was the trainer there during the little growing fit Ziva had? How did she react? Most trainers can recognize aggression vs normal puppy growls and will be able to react appropriately. To give you an idea we take our puppy to a puppy social group every Saturday to play with puppies around his age. My puppy doesn't have a single shy or quiet bone in his body so he runs around crazy trying to drag every puppy into his game. He has two best buds one a little yellow lab who goes crazy with him but his shy of everyone else. And his sister Sammie who is extremely shy of all dogs but him. So while they'll rough house with him just great if another dog tries the same they get spooked and will growl and snap out at them. The trainer who watches the group actually encourages the owners to allow the puppies to speak out. They're allowed to say no they don't want to play that way or I don't like you as long as they don't do more than just say it. If it turns into a fight she's the first to step in and quietly break up the puppies. And it does happen occasionally especially towards the end of the sessions when one puppy starts to get tired and less willing to deal with a rambunctious stranger pushing them around. We actually have one dog in the group a little french bull dog that is terrified of other dogs so she spends 90% of the session growling and snapping at any dogs who come near her and the rest trying to hide on any persons lap or legs she can get between. But its actually a good thing in my eyes for one thing it teaches my puppy to learn how to react when she says no to waiting to be played with. And he responds really well to it, he calms right now and approaches more quietly and if she still growls or yips, he'll calmly leave her alone and go play with someone else. And the more session she attends the more relaxed that little frenchie is getting around the group!


----------



## Eri (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,

I wanted to jump in to this discussion because I had to talk with my partner about weather taking our puppy to a class or not.

My 2 mouths and 3week puppy was able to do sit from the very beginning when we got her.

It's been 3 weeks since we had her and I thought her stay (can stay even tho I go far), down, and now working on roll. I am also doing leash training too.

I think my pup is fairly used to dogs because before we got her, she was living with another dog, she is used to dogs, and loves people.

We take her out in our arms as much as we could and lot of people talk to her and pet her when we do, and I have friends who come over to play with her. I also have a friend who has a dog in the same building, she brings her dog over.

I was going to take my dog to puppy class, to socialize her more, and also I bet I can learn better ways to train my dog.

But then my partner said we should save that money for other things for the dog, because it seems like we are doing well without a trainer. 

My feeling is half and half. Yes, I am working hard to train her and socialize her. And I think I'm not doing a horrible job. And saving money is always good, and probably I can use tat money to get her food, or pay for shots... and all other things.

But at the same time.... she is only going to be a 3 mounts old once in her life, and this is a important period for the young pups to be exposed to new things... paying for the good in the future doesn't feel too bad for me. If this puppy class is going to mean so much to her well future. I mean, my dog can meat more dogs and people by going to class, and I can learn things... 

I don't know, I don't' know if I can be fine with out puppy class, or is it extremely important to take them to puppy classes???

Thanks for reading,
Eri


----------



## Eri (Jun 11, 2010)

At the shelter, they offer puppy playing time as well. 

That class is way cheaper and my pup can meat so many puppies her age. If I'm looking into classes just to socialize her, I wonder going to the puppy play time will be just as good. 

And please don't bash me for bringing up money issue. I said saving money is good, and yes indeed it is. I don't want people to tell me "don't get a dog if your not willing to suck it up" and stuff like that. 

I'm just trying to figure out if the class is worth my money with my situation, or if I should spend that money for other uses for the dog.


Thanks so much 
Eri


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an 8 month old golden mix that was adopted at 8 weeks old. I did not take him to obedience training b/c of the vaccination schedule,. My vet said to wait 2 weeks after the last vaccination. There was an unknown illness at the local animal shelter that killed several dogs quickly and they had to shut down. 

Anyway, I spent tons of time training my puppy and exposing him to different things during the first few months and I still do. The thing he missed out that I regret is socializing w/ other dogs. I definitely recommend some puppy socialization class. They learn things that people cannot teach them. I think passing on the training is fine if you invest the time yourself.


----------



## Eri (Jun 11, 2010)

Duckie1009>

Thanks for the advice. I think I'm gonna go ahead and take my pup to puppy play time.

The shelter offers a place to gather for $15 an hour. It should be safe because they only allow pups that had their 2nd shot done. A lot of puppy's will come and that should be very fun for my pup.

My pup always tries to play with my cat... but the dog is too powerful against my cat.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

We are about to start our second round of obedience for Tucker; we say he has graduated elementary school and is on to high school 

I think obedience classes are incredibly beneficial. Socialization is so so soooo important, and what better way to do so in a controlled environment with other puppies!? 

Tucker did the same thing during play, with his gums exposed. Unless the other dog is showing signs of distress, it is most likely normal. Your trainer should be teaching you bite inhibition, which as your pup grows older, will learn to bite less hard. This is a very important training tool in your puppys growth.

Honestly, I dont see any disadvantages to obedience school. I would recommend it for any dog owner


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

armygurl0969 said:


> Hello! Ziva is now 12 weeks old, and I am considering enrolling her in "puppy obedience" classes that start next week. Before I make the decision, I would like other peoples opinions on Obedience classes. What should I look for in a trainer, what should a great training area look like, pro's con's?
> 
> We have had Ziva for 3 weeks now and she knows the basic sit, come, and shake paw. We are having difficulty teaching her to stay, lay down and leash manners and mouthing. I would like her to get more socialized, and for me to also learn how to correct behavioural problems in the future.
> 
> Any information you can give me that would be great! Thank you so much!


Sooner or later you little Ziva will know all of those. Its just that she still young. Its a matter of time, train her more often.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

I think if you're having an ok time training on your own then its fine to skip the obedience classes, though most puppy classes do more than the basic sit, stay and such. They work in games with other puppies and random stuff like running through a tunnel to help keep the puppies mind focused and happy during the classes. I personally grew up training dogs so I tend to teach my dogs by myself but I like to attend puppy classes and puppy socialization groups as well. If only because I can learn new things and it gives my puppy a great socialization experience with dogs his own age and older. And a group of people who all have an adorable puppy so they don't tend to focus on him as much as they would if we were working solo or just playing at the dog park. Sometimes I think not getting attention is the better lesson for Buddy!!


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

Tavi said:


> I think if you're having an ok time training on your own then its fine to skip the obedience classes, though most puppy classes do more than the basic sit, stay and such. They work in games with other puppies and random stuff like running through a tunnel to help keep the puppies mind focused and happy during the classes. I personally grew up training dogs so I tend to teach my dogs by myself but I like to attend puppy classes and puppy socialization groups as well. If only because I can learn new things and it gives my puppy a great socialization experience with dogs his own age and older. And a group of people who all have an adorable puppy so they don't tend to focus on him as much as they would if we were working solo or just playing at the dog park. Sometimes I think not getting attention is the better lesson for Buddy!!



That would be fine. However, a bit of time to follow up when you are at home much be better.


----------



## armygurl0969 (May 25, 2010)

Well Ziva has been obedience classes for 4 weeks now, and doing very well. The one thing we are still practicing on is "stay" and "heel". She always comes when called and even took her to a park, let go of the leash with tons of people around, and she did not care about the others. She only cared about the hubby and I and her tennis ball. No more snarling and growling at other puppies in her class, she just wants to play. We took her for a little vacation to my moms, where she has two Pugs. Ziva was a bit bigger then them but played very well, and even when my moms dog was barking, growling and nipped her a couple of times, she just sat there and didn't react, so I think thats good?


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Murphy Just graduated from the advanced training classes and I do not look back and second guess it for a millisecond. 
What you should be asking yourself to make this decision is "Am I a dog trainer?" and "Do I want a well mannered dog?"
If you posses the skills and have been formally taught to train dogs then there is no need. If not then its back to what you expect out of your dog. The puppy classes set a foundation for a larger scheme. At the end of Advanced classes I had Murphy walking through the store "Off leash" ignoring all the distractions. He is 100% with all commands verbal, hand and whistle. If you dont plan on following through with all of the training then puppy classes are not necessary. Creating a well behaved dog takes time and when your pup enters into his adolescent stage its even harder as they will push the limit just like a middle school child.

While I cant speak for others I can speak for myself when I say this was well worth the investment even though Murphy was well on the path before the classes even started. Im no professional trainer and have trained every dog I have ever owned over the last 30 years, none of them were as well mannered with 100% reaction to commands. None of them went to classes either.


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

armygurl0969 said:


> Well Ziva has been obedience classes for 4 weeks now, and doing very well. The one thing we are still practicing on is "stay" and "heel". She always comes when called and even took her to a park, let go of the leash with tons of people around, and she did not care about the others. She only cared about the hubby and I and her tennis ball. No more snarling and growling at other puppies in her class, she just wants to play. We took her for a little vacation to my moms, where she has two Pugs. Ziva was a bit bigger then them but played very well, and even when my moms dog was barking, growling and nipped her a couple of times, she just sat there and didn't react, so I think thats good?


Wow!that's great!it seems that ziva is now learning. Nice to hear that ;-)Go ziva!


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

I could never be happy seeing a good cute dog being that good after having an obedience class. If a dog had this kind of class once in while or regularly, you could surely appreciate more things about your dogs since ziva is already following your orders.


----------

